
Studying the Internet Censorship in South Korea - pierrekim
http://pierrekim.github.io/blog/2016-10-17-studying-the-internet-censorship-in-south-korea.html
======
denisu
I noticed a few months ago that internet access from an EC2 instance in the
Seoul AWS region seems to be censored as well.

